# The fight against sin and Satan (Johannes Brenz)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 9, 2020)

God placed us on this earth for one main reason, which was that we should fight against sin, Satan, death and damnation, and that we should obtain righteousness, eternal life and happiness. We have a strong, clever and tireless enemy who goes around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour. We must fight against him without ceasing, both publicly and privately.

Johannes Brenz, _Explicatio Epistolae Pauli ad Galatas_ (Frankfurt, 1546). Quoted in Gerald L. Bray, Timothy F. George, Scott M. Manetsch (eds), _Reformation Commentary on Scripture X: Galatians, Ephesians_ (Downers Grove IL: IVP Academic, 2011), p. 141.


----------

